# Do you wear a watch?



## Veho (Feb 5, 2010)

I do. I got used to wearing one way back, and I still find it more convenient and practical than a mobile phone. 

I have a Swatch Skin. It's totally thin, you barely notice it's there. I prefer thinner and lighter models to those huge metal things with bolts. 

So, TEMP, do you wear a watch, and what kind do you prefer? 


EDIT: 

Merged Saiyan Lusitano's thread into my existing thread because there can be only one, here's his first post: 



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Either to know the time or to look stylish?
> 
> I don't although I was recently gifted with an Apple Watch (would've preferred a Patek Philippe ) which honestly looks like those electronic watches from the 90's updated to today's technology. Not sure if I'll use that on my wrist or not because frankly, for most of my life I used a phone to know what's the time anyway.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 5, 2010)

nope, i use my mobile phone.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes, I always wear one
Even when I sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's from CASIO if it interests you


----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> It's from CASIO if it interests you


Is it big  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to know what kind fellow TEMPers prefer, lighter, more elegant ones, or the bigger, heavier, more robust ones.


----------



## prowler (Feb 5, 2010)

i always forget to wear mine, but when i remember i do.

dunno what make :3


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 5, 2010)

You haven't got any option of 'Sometimes'

I wear a heavy metal digital watch when 'out-&-about' , but in work (where I'm an industrial electrician) I don't - for safety reasons (Working in panels with high voltages where my watch could short out on some electrics is NOT a thing I fancy)


----------



## Fat D (Feb 5, 2010)

I am never without a digital watch - I only take it off to clean the wristband and the skin underneath.


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been wearing the same watch for over a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (without taking it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 5, 2010)

I never wear one, rely on mobile phone, I find a watch on wrist annoying


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2010)

I never leave the house without my watch. It's a Festina but one of the lighter/thinner ones. My wrists are too skinny to wear one of those huge watches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got so used to having it with me, it just doesn't feel right when I forget it. Additionally, I think it's way more convenient than looking at my cell phone, each time I wan't to know what time it is.

That's the model:


----------



## iFish (Feb 5, 2010)

yes... i wear a timeX watch and never take it off NEVER


----------



## Depravo (Feb 5, 2010)

I always wear one when I leave the house. I never bother inside as there are clocks in just about every room.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 5, 2010)

No but my bestfriend wear a watch and my brother gave it to him. It cost him around 200 dollars. Well, how nice of my brother.. Why not gave it to me instead of my bestfriend ? Yeah, I told him that I dont want it then he asked my bestfriend and I said go ahead.. take it. Now, he is wear a watch and he loved it. I hate watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I use sidekick to check the time, thats simple (I will get Iphone this year or next year and sell sidekick lx 2008.)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 5, 2010)

No.

I used to wear a watch. I lost it and haven't got around to purchasing another one.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Yes, I always wear one
> Even when I sleep
> 
> 
> ...


CASIO is my brand of choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a CMD-40, now I have a WV-59DU-1AVEF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's a Wave Ceptor one so I always know exactly what the time is.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 5, 2010)

I use my mobile phone to tell me the time. My dad didnt gave me one which is a bummer


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2010)

My vote gave us watch wearers the majority


----------



## WildWon (Feb 5, 2010)

Oops. Just tied it up. Cause watches are the sux0rz. :scowl:


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 5, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> My vote gave us watch wearers the majority



nope. it's still 50/50


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 5, 2010)

I wear one of these


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes I do, how about you also add-on to the poll and ask which arm you wear yours on? I use my right one.


----------



## astrangeone (Feb 5, 2010)

Daily life:  NO, I don't wear a watch.  I hate the feeling of something on my wrist - hence the fact that I don't wear jewelry of any sort.

Traveling (out of the country):  I wear a watch, just so I can catch planes and the like.  I remember sitting on my luggage last summer on the phone with my girlfriend - it was awesome, but I hate flying - although Buffalo's airport security is lax as hell.  (I just literally walked through the metal detector, and they scanned the luggage I had.)


----------



## pacha69 (Feb 5, 2010)

Never, I always use the position of the sun / moon to know what time it is.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 5, 2010)

hell no I rent my wristspace to advertisers, one for marlboro and one for Similac baby formula


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 5, 2010)

Nope. All too often I get a watch caught on something at work and it either breaks the watch or nearly breaks my wrist. 
I just ask somebody else for the time and watch them fumble their cell phone out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Though the few times I do wear a watch, I prefer a big shiny metal one.)


----------



## DjFIL (Feb 5, 2010)

I used to always wear a watch... but just over the past 3-4 years I haven't at all.  My last watch was also from tokyoflash.com, one of their 'pimp' line of watches... really love the unique designs they offer.  But now I just use my iPhone for time checking.


----------



## House Spider (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## prowler (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, I found my watch
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peter-Werth-K538-0...r/dp/B000X1YDEU
My nanna got it for me for Christmas last two years ago.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 5, 2010)

I used to but now use my phone


----------



## Satangel (Feb 5, 2010)

No, might do it in the future though.


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 5, 2010)

pacha69 said:
			
		

> Never, I always use the position of the sun / moon to know what time it is.



Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah I used to wear one but then it broke and since then I've never got round to buying one


----------



## Hybris (Feb 5, 2010)

Never, and probably never will ..
I usually check the times with my mom's cell phone, or something like that .


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't when I posted.


----------



## haflore (Feb 5, 2010)

Yup! A pocket watch that ironically doesn't go in my pocket


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 5, 2010)

I used to, but when the battery ran out we couldn't get the back off to replace it. Usually you can get them open with a bit of persuasion, but this one's not having any of it and I never got around to taking it to a jewellers.

I like the metal bracelet-like ones but I'm really fussy so it takes me ages to find one I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At the moment I've got this one.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Feb 5, 2010)

yey after my vote its 25 for each choice, sorry for the pointless post and I like being able to see the time


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2010)

I used to have a watch but these days I have no means of telling the time at all unless a stationary clock happens to be around (rare for some reason).

It seems I live a carefree life.


----------



## Elritha (Feb 5, 2010)

Most of the time I'd wear a watch. Usually a metal bracelet type one with an analog display. I'm just used of having something on my wrist. Far easier to glance there than to fumble around with my cell.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 5, 2010)

I used to, but I found it to be useless later on. Nowadays, ANYTHING has a watch in it, be it a mobile phone, a DS, a TV, a calculator, etc. There's no need to still wear a watch IMO.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I used to, but I found it to be useless later on. Nowadays, ANYTHING has a watch in it, be it a mobile phone, a DS, a TV, a calculator, etc. There's no need to still wear a watch IMO.


I don't wear DSes, TVs, calculators or phones on my wrist though. I like the fact that watches are handsfree and I can just glance at my wrist to find out the time.


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 6, 2010)

I only used watches for fashion, and they were broke. Cell phones are the new watches now, just tape 'em to your hand/wrist


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2010)

I always have worn one.


----------



## playallday (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope.  Everywhere I go there's a clock somewhere.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 6, 2010)

yes

have a Casio mudman


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a fossil watch that i ware on my left wrist every day.


----------



## Pliskron (Feb 6, 2010)

I just strap a DS to my wrist. Thats a watch. Right?


----------



## Jothri (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats the only thing I ever wear, actually...


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 6, 2010)

I wear watches when.... I don't wear them anymore. Use my phone most of the time or a analog/digital clock that are usually nearby.

When I used to wear them, I wore it on my right wrist even though I'm right handed.


----------



## Arwen20 (Feb 6, 2010)

I never wear a watch. I use my cell phone instead.


----------



## mariomaniac33 (Feb 6, 2010)

In my opinion, a watch is a necessity!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Digital is the only way to go!

I use it to stay on time, so that way I'm not late for school or work.

It can get in the way though, like when your walking past something and your wristwatch catches the edge of an item.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That seems to happen to me a lot.

By the way, cell phones are overrated


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 6, 2010)

i always have forgotten my watch everywhere, so i just droped the idea to wear one:. i simply use my mobilephone for the time:.


----------



## Hardkaare (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't i just use my phone since i always got it on me.


----------



## emigre (Feb 6, 2010)

nah, never got into wearing watches, I just use my mobile.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 6, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> I just strap a DS to my wrist. Thats a watch. Right?
> Lol no
> 
> 
> ...


You say "even though"...I'm left handed and I wear my watch on my left wrist.


----------



## Elritha (Feb 6, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Left handed here also and wear my watch on my left wrist. Dunno why, out of habit I guess. It doesn't really get in the way anyway.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 6, 2010)

I used to wear watches during my school period.
I don't wear anymore because they all tried to went counter-clockwise  
so all my watched got late (2sec forward, 1sec rewind) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Either I don't have what it takes to wear a watch, either it was only cheap ones (and it was)

I'm right handed. When I wore it, it was on my left arm.
Leather black bracelet and tiny clock, with needles (I don't like digital clock, I'm a visual memorize), not flashy.
always on (even for sleeping), but removing it for shower (I never bought waterproof, too expensive)

I'm now used to not wear any.
I don't really need it, because for example if I have to take the bus ... just wait the bus whatever you have to wait, knowing how much you have to wait will never change a thing.
I just need to know the time to go to work, and stop working.

Even when I was at school, I never used it really, just wait the bell to ring, it's what tells which time it was.
a class friend even ask me once "you never look at your watch ? you know which time it is ?" yeah, I knew according to which lesson we were having/bell ringing/approx elapsed time etc.


----------



## nasune (Feb 6, 2010)

Well I used to wear one a long time ago, but these days I can't stand having one around my wrist anymore. It just annoys me so I throw it of after a couple of minutes (the one I had was a nice one though it would not only show you the time, it would actually say the time).


----------



## user0002 (Feb 7, 2010)

No. I've had a few watches in the past but they all broke at some point, and I haven't bought one after the previous one got broke (which is about 8 years ago). And good watches are too expensive anyway.


----------



## _Burai_ (Feb 7, 2010)

Always wear one. Got a new one last month and it was pretty expensive.

I wear Tissot watches.


----------



## prowler (Feb 7, 2010)

Ever since this thread, I've been wearing my watch :yaywatch:


----------



## xalphax (Feb 9, 2010)

I used to, but I stopped because it feels uncomfortable.

Also I am good at estimating the time


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

i wear a rose and skull garden alchemy gothic watch =p


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 9, 2010)

Wearing an old Levi's one. Should get a new one some time..


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Feb 9, 2010)

i use to but then just kind of grew out of it


----------



## Defiance (Feb 9, 2010)

Nope..  I have this weird habit of looking at clocks everywhere I go.  It would drive me insane.


----------



## grubbymitts (Feb 9, 2010)

Time is an illusion; lunchtime doubly so!


----------



## Leo Cantus (Feb 9, 2010)

Mines some cheapy one, nothing special. Need a new one


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2010)

grubbymitts said:
			
		

> Time is an illusion; lunchtime doubly so!


You should send that into the Reader's Digest; they have a page for people like you


----------



## Bludog (Feb 11, 2010)

I wear one everyday!!  Timex-Ironman when working out and Seiko the rest of the time.

*Posts merged*



			
				ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> grubbymitts said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That f'in funny


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 13, 2010)

Used to. Had a really cool watch, but it died and i'm too lazy to change the batteries.

Archos, DS and PSP are my time keepers now.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 13, 2010)

Rogue_Syst3m said:
			
		

> i use to but then just kind of grew out of it



You can grow out of many things... but that is new to me.

I remember when my grandpa bought me my first watch, I was so proud.


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Feb 13, 2010)

I hate things around my wrists. I dont even like long sleeve shirts. I just use my cell phone to know what time it is.


----------



## ysuki (Feb 15, 2010)

Citizen Eco-Drive. I only take it off when I go workout or shower.


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah I have this tendency of loosing my watches so I don't even bother getting a new one anymore (It gets me in more trouble).

Although the last one I "lost at my house" I took it off to play in front of my house and it disappeared. I suspect my brother stole it and sold it (he's done that before)


----------



## playallday (Mar 6, 2010)

I mostly use my iPod Touch now as a clock, much easier.



			
				Cyan said:
			
		

> during my school period.


That sounds messed up dude...


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 6, 2010)

i use a binary watch


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 6, 2010)

I've got a watch at maybe 2 inches in diameter. Fossil. Shows gears and stuff inside too, as well as the date. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 6, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> i use a binary watch


I've got a binary clock in my room.


----------



## Loop (Mar 6, 2010)

I haven't worn a watch in over 10 years.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 6, 2010)

No.

I used to, but now I don't for some reason.


----------



## Dagatahas (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't where a watch anymore. That's what my cellphone, DS, TV, PC, etc. are for.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2010)

I am going to say, half yes. I wear a watch, but it no longer works, since the hands fell off it one day.
It looks more like a wrist band anyways, so I wear it for that reason nowadays


----------



## pizzahutmaster (Mar 9, 2010)

I still use my Pokemon C Watch sometimes.


----------



## XXNatus (Mar 9, 2010)

I always wear a watch, I find them classy and quite convenient. The one I've been wearing for a few months now it's called Infection and it's from tokyoflash.com although it sold out already.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 15, 2010)

i actualy wear my watch rarly!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 3, 2016)

Either to know the time or to look stylish?

I don't although I was recently gifted with an Apple Watch (would've preferred a Patek Philippe ) which honestly looks like those electronic watches from the 90's updated to today's technology. Not sure if I'll use that on my wrist or not because frankly, for most of my life I used a phone to know what's the time anyway.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't wear a watch, and I don't have a phone either.
I guess people all have smartphones now so they don't need watches as much as before.

I used to wear one, when I went to school.
Don't need any now.

edit: 
oh, and all my watches got mad, so I stopped wearing one.


----------



## migles (Apr 3, 2016)

never wore a watch, my pulse is sensitive and i don't like to have something on my pulse


----------



## iAqua (Apr 3, 2016)

Nope, would rather carry my phone around.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes. I don't feel properly dressed without one.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2016)

I used to have a pocket clock. Not a watch, lol.


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes. No better way to see what time it is.

And it suits me.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 3, 2016)

I wear one, got into the habit back in school and then work. 

I wear a cheap mechanical at work and a smartwatch (Sony Smartwatch 3) elsewhere (useful for notifications when away from my phone or if I forget to take it off silence).


----------



## PacPera (Apr 3, 2016)

I love analog watches, I need them even if I have a smartphone with me all the time.


----------



## bannana2 (Apr 3, 2016)

I used to until I pawned it for drugs.  Actually, it was worth about 350 dollars and was likely stolen and then given to me in the first place.  So, I guess it was a vicious cycle for that poor, poor little watch.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 3, 2016)

Nope as there is a massive ball of fire that floats around the sky, one that historically has made for the reference value for time and still is for a lot of people. When it decides to not be there then some combination of how hungry I am and how tired I am achieves a suitable enough resolution for my needs.

I get there when I get there and I do not dawdle if I say I will make an effort to be there quicker than not.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 3, 2016)

I used to have a vintage watch on me necklace.
Barely wore it cause of value + never really used it.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 3, 2016)

I have a digital CASIO watch. Nothing special. And I have it to know the time. Because looking at your watch isn't as "being-robbed-dangerous" as looking at your phone.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 3, 2016)

Only when I really need it, like if i'm going away from home for a while (Like a camping trip or w/e)


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't


----------



## Hayleia (Apr 3, 2016)

No. I agree that's more convenient than a smartphone but I really don't like having something around my wrist. So I have pocket watches instead -.-


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 3, 2016)

Sometimes, I wear one to look classy, but I don't most of the time.


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 3, 2016)

I wear a cheap Timex watch from Walmart. It's about indestructible, which I like about it.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 3, 2016)

You know why I named my dogs Timex and Rolex? Because they're watch dogs


----------



## GaaraPrime (Apr 3, 2016)

I used to wear watches, but now I don't find them useful as I carry a mobile phone


----------



## richardparker (Apr 3, 2016)

i wear a swatch watch


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2016)

My thread consumed  Saiyan Lusitano's thread to absorb its vital essence I merged the threads so we wouldn't have (so many) duplicates. Edited the first post to add his first post, for clarity.

Since I wrote here last, my Swatch has kicked the bucket, closed the curtains and joined the choir invisible, it is no more, dead as a dodo, it has ticked its last, the timepiece is at peace. So now I have some cheapo Casio thing, not nearly as elegant but it's light, waterproof and it runs.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 3, 2016)

Veho said:


> My thread consumed  Saiyan Lusitano's thread to absorb its vital essence I merged the threads so we wouldn't have (so many) duplicates. Edited the first post to add his first post, for clarity.


Now there isn't the third poll option which I voted for


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Now there isn't the third poll option which I voted for


Aw crap I forgot   

What was the third option?


----------



## Seriel (Apr 3, 2016)

Veho said:


> Aw crap I forgot
> 
> What was the third option?


"Only for special occasions" I think it was.
Also my vote is now No instead


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 3, 2016)

I hate wearing watches!
They make you sweaty and moving them just noms the hair from your hand.
Wore it for a while but didn't find it as convenient as having a phone in your pants to check for time.
I'm open for other accessories thou but watches got a no from me.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Apr 3, 2016)

I use the Full Metal Alchemisr clock


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 3, 2016)

All the watches I've owned don't have a low quality image of a dog dancing on them, so no.


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2016)

Jackus said:


> "Only for special occasions" I think it was.


Fixed. Sorry


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 3, 2016)

I tried to wear a watch once. I didn't like it, so I didn't do it again.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 3, 2016)

Veho said:


> Fixed. Sorry


Won't let me change my vote ;(


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Won't let me change my vote ;(


Fixed yet again.


----------



## Sanoblue (Apr 3, 2016)

yeah naw with tech to day there is a clock everywhere, pocket, walls, and hell at my work u cant look anywhere with out seeing it


----------



## Edrian (Apr 3, 2016)

I wear a watch mostly when going to places, school, etc. all for the convenience of knowing the time. I don't usually like to bring devices so yeah. I still have yet to get used to wearing watches on very hot days though >.<


----------



## endoverend (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't wear a watch. First of all, digital watches look absolutely horrible, and a good-looking analog watch costs a lot of money. So that's one issue with watches.

Second of all, for anyone who carries a phone around (and not even necessarily a smartphone) it's kind of useless to have a sweaty watch on your wrist that looks tacky 99% of the time unless you are wearing a blazer and tie. Watches look gross with any kind of short sleeves or casual clothing. And to those who say it's rude to pull out your phone during a conversation: a) it's not like you have to fully divert your eyes and attention away from the conversation just to glance at your pocket quickly and b) you probably don't have a pressing need to check the time in the middle of a conversation. It's rude to check a watch as well, implying boredom.


----------



## Xygrid (Apr 4, 2016)

Many years ago I wore a watch... before the cell... then not so much...

NOW... once every few months... when I'm feel'n nostalgic...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I wonder if... in the future there will be a question for temps  asking them if they still use desktops or tablets... a few years after the implants go mainstream...

Kyocera DeepThought systems integration system model 1001 ....  make way for the new model H+   

I'll be first in line...


----------



## nxwing (Apr 4, 2016)

I wear a watch everday. Having to turn on your phone just to look at the time is a waster of energy for both you and the phone IMO.

As for the watches I wear, I prefer stuff from Casio. I have 5 watches from them already, 2 analog watches and 3 digital watches.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 4, 2016)

endoverend said:


> *I don't wear a watch. First of all, digital watches look absolutely horrible, and a good-looking analog watch costs a lot of money. So that's one issue with watches.*
> 
> Second of all, for anyone who carries a phone around (and not even necessarily a smartphone) it's kind of useless to have a sweaty watch on your wrist that looks tacky 99% of the time unless you are wearing a blazer and tie. Watches look gross with any kind of short sleeves or casual clothing. And to those who say it's rude to pull out your phone during a conversation: a) it's not like you have to fully divert your eyes and attention away from the conversation just to glance at your pocket quickly and b) you probably don't have a pressing need to check the time in the middle of a conversation. It's rude to check a watch as well, implying boredom.


Are you saying you can't afford a $270k high-end watch? Blimey! Just get a loan for it.

lol jk. High-end watches cost just as much or excessively much more than a house/car so people that want to look 'fancy' wear Apple's Watch which frankly, versus actual high-end watches it pales in comparison. Best thing to do is swap its black band for a metal/gold and possibly the main part too to make it look less.. uninspiring.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 4, 2016)

Currently stuck with a HTC since my iPhone motherboard got fried. That's why my camera is shit


----------

